Should a non-technical co-founder learn how to code? - tnsn
======
tialaramex
Everyone would benefit from a high-level understanding of programming, if that
constitutes "learning how to code" then I guess so. If you mean should you be
able to meaningfully contribute to the actual work of the programmers,
probably not, as a co-founder you likely have better things to be doing.

The reason everyone would benefit from this high level understanding is the
ubiquity of computation. It's going to affect all our lives, like it or not,
you should understand at least a little about something like that if you can.
You want a population who have a useful mental model when they're told e.g.
that parole will now be decided by "an algorithm" and will ask useful
questions like "Will we be provided with an understandable explanation of the
algorithm or its decisions that we can criticise?" or "What parameters is the
algorithm to consider?" not "Will the algorithm have a man's voice or a
woman's voice?" or "What if the algorithm becomes sentient and tries to kill
us all?"

------
jerome-jh
It is always beneficial to learn something new, but do not expect to write
production ready code in less than two years learning/practice. So learn how
to code as a hobby, and for your business concentrate on your field of
expertise, deepen it, communicate a lot with technical people.

------
AnnYaroshenko
My answer is yes. Of course, everyone does its own job, and can't learn
everything but basic essentials in programming will help to understand each
other better

